

Giving Great Talks: Tufte vs. Pool - CANWorkSmart
http://boltpeters.com/blog/talks/

======
ColinWright
It depends a lot on the context and purpose of the talk, but I disagree with
one of the suggested points.

I think it's valuable to create a roadmap for your listeners, and saying "I'll
come to that in a minute" and otherwise foreshadowing things is a great way to
give them a reason to be listening.

This seems to have been dismissed as "editorializing," and that's wrong.
Creating and maintaining a sense of structure and purpose is important.
Talking about where you're going is part of that.

